# Tahiti Discount Travel



## Judy (Jul 16, 2009)

In my thread about Club Bali Hai, I mentioned the upgrade offer from Tahiti Discount Travel.  We decided that it wasn't a good deal.

But I'm tempted by a couple of their other offers and I'd like to know whether anyone has done business with this company and what you think about them.

The offers:

One night in Papeete, that we'll probably need at the end of our cruise, at the Hotel Tiare by the ferry dock /dowtown
Papeete. Standard room is $165 (includes 13%)

Transfers and ferry ride.  No price quote.


----------



## AKE (Aug 7, 2009)

From my recollection that hotel did not look inviting from the outside (and the area around the ferry docks is not the best in appearance though I think it is quite safe).  We stayed at the Sheraton Tahiti (now the Hilton) - about a 20 minute walk from the ferry dock.  I used points so I don't know the price but there should be some specials around, and especially as the economy in Tahiti is suffering. The ferry I think is about $10/person - once again there are discount tickets available.


----------



## Judy (Aug 12, 2009)

It sounds as if I need to do some research before putting part of our trip into a travel agent's hands.  Any suggestions on where to start?  I've never been to the South Pacific before and don't have any experience with booking travel in that part of the world.  We don't want to spend any more than necessary on a hotel (because we spent too much on the cruise!) and don't have any hotel points to use.


----------



## AKE (Aug 12, 2009)

I would suggest looking at some of the travel sites (sidestep.com, travelocity, etc) and see what you pull up.  I was just looking on expedia and Hotel Tiare is a 2*... everything else is 3 1/2 * and up so I guess the outside impression that I had was probably not too far off.   

Tahiti is VERY EXPENSIVE but there are some cheap options re eating - i.e. every night at the ferry dock in Papeetee food vans (complete with outside BBQ's) set up shop (they are called roulottes)... you can eat for $10 - $15 a person (versus many times that in a local restaurant).  The local market (a few blocks from the ferry docks)  has a lot of take out booths for food etc at very reasonable prices (they are open until late afternoon).  Make sure that you take lots of imodium with you as drugs also are very expensive (10 bandaids cost $9). My husband, who has never picked up anything (and we have travelled to all kinds of wierd places where sanitary standards aren't s high), picked up an intestinal bug in Moorea / Tahiti and lost 20 pounds over a month (luckily it was at the end of our trip... literally started our last day there)


----------



## bailey (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you picked up any of the Tahiti travel guides?  They might give you some suggestions.  I got the one by Jan Prince and another one (can't remember now which one).  

Are you staying at the Club Bali Hai?


----------



## Judy (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, we're staying at Club Bali Hai.  Then a 10 day cruise.  Then, if we can't get better flights, an overnight in Tahiti. 

Where do I find the Tahiti travel guides?


----------



## bailey (Aug 21, 2009)

Just at Barnes & Noble, Amazon or Borders.  Tahiti Discount Travel is now processing the owners credit card maintenance fees.  They are a USA office.  This is new this year.  I haven't used them in the past to book my travel b/c I used frequent flyer miles.


----------

